# Help! Water Quality In The Nsw Southern Highlans.



## MCT (7/1/10)

It might be a long shot, but I was wondering if anyone living in the Southern Highlands has had any water analysis tests done?

I asked at the council today and was rudely told that if I wanted to know what was in the water I had to get it tested myself <_< 
They wouldn't even tell me which reservoir my water comes from (I'm in Hill Top so I'm assuming it's the Wingecarribee reservoir).

If anyone has any info that would be great. 

And if not, if others in the area are interested, we could split the costs of getting some tests done. To be honest though I have no idea how much this would cost.


----------



## wessmith (7/1/10)

Hi MCT, the WSC is the local water authority and they are obliged under the World Health Regulations to provide a water analysis on request. This analysis might be a year old but will still be pretty accurate. Dont know why you got the knock back but I would try the front desk again or maybe drop by the treatment plant at the dam in Sheepwash Road and tell them you are are homebrewer etc etc.

If you have no luck, PM me and I will dig out some info for you. 

cheers,

Wes


----------



## MCT (7/1/10)

Thanks Wes, will give it a go again tomorrow. Hopefully I get a different chick on the desk.
I thought they were oblidged to provide a report but she just told me "We don't do that".

How do you find the water for brewing? Do you find it necessary to make additions?

Thanks for the reply mate, I'll hassle 'em some more. 
Mick.


----------



## white.grant (7/1/10)

There's some basic information on Whingencarribee Council's website here http://www.wsc.nsw.gov.au/sewerage/7076.html,

Otherwise, I'm pretty sure that the Sydney Catchment Authority runs Wingecarribee reservoir, they may be able to prove a more detailed analysis.

cheers

grant


----------



## MCT (7/1/10)

Thanks mate, I'll give SCA a buzz if the council won't help me.


----------



## t2000kw (7/1/10)

You also have a freedom of information act (1991?) in Australia. There are some fees associated with that but it would make an interesting impression on the public if you handed them an official form that demands the public information. 

It would also be interesting to see the denial of your initial request made public and if things like that are common, see it be made into a political topic. We had a big row over red light cameras put into our city without the official 3 public readings notice at council meetings. Long story short, someone spearheaded a movement that grew and within less than a year, the cameras were turned off and will be removed shortly. The mayor's job is in jeopardy and city council mem bers are being voted out and replaced as their terms expire. The vote against the cameras was somewhere around 77%.


----------



## clatty (7/1/10)

t2000kw said:


> You also have a freedom of information act (1991?) in Australia. There are some fees associated with that but it would make an interesting impression on the public if you handed them an official form that demands the public information.
> 
> It would also be interesting to see the denial of your initial request made public and if things like that are common, see it be made into a political topic. We had a big row over red light cameras put into our city without the official 3 public readings notice at council meetings. Long story short, someone spearheaded a movement that grew and within less than a year, the cameras were turned off and will be removed shortly. The mayor's job is in jeopardy and city council mem bers are being voted out and replaced as their terms expire. The vote against the cameras was somewhere around 77%.



RDWHAHB :icon_cheers:


----------



## wessmith (8/1/10)

MCT said:


> Thanks Wes, will give it a go again tomorrow. Hopefully I get a different chick on the desk.
> I thought they were oblidged to provide a report but she just told me "We don't do that".
> 
> How do you find the water for brewing? Do you find it necessary to make additions?
> ...



Hi Mick,

I did some hassling myself this morning and have tracked down the person responsible. He is emailing me a current profile which I will post later.

Cheers, Wes


----------



## wessmith (8/1/10)

Ok, have some water analysis answers for Southern Highlands brewers. From the WSC:

_"__Following on from our conversation this morning, attached are last years results for the Wingecarribee and Medway Schemes. As mentioned, the networks are integrated so some areas my be supplied by different schemes at different times. Medway typically can supply west Bowral, parts of Mittagong, Berrima and at times it can supply the northern villages. Wingecarribee will typically supply most of Bowral, Mittagong and Moss Vale."_

Both files are attached. From a brewing perspective, the Wingecarribee water would be preferable but does have some residual temporary hardness. Medway water is a little harder again and has a higher sodium chloride content. Both waters need some adjustments - I would add 1% acidulated malt to the mash along with your preferred amount of calcium and magnesium salts for ales and also separately acidulate the sparge water down to pH 6.5 with either phosphoric acid or possibly citric acid. For lagers/pilsners, add 2% acidulated malt to the mash and again acidulate the sparge water. You should also add some yeast nutrient for both styles.

If you really want to do a killer pils, then get some Southern Highlands Water (Jambaroo Road, turn right at the Robbo Pie Shop) or call them up as they deliver in those 20l bubbler containers. This water comes from a bore off the main escarpment aquifer and is the closest to Pilzen water I have seen or used.
Cheers,

Wes 
 

View attachment Medway_System.pdf


View attachment Wingecarribee_System.pdf


----------



## wessmith (8/1/10)

Just bumping this up for the benefit of all the Southern Highlands brewers.

Wes


----------



## O'Henry (9/1/10)

Man this would have been awesome a few months ago! Am moving to Perth next week... Top work on getting and posting this info for all Highlands brewers.


----------



## MCT (9/1/10)

Wow that is sensational, thanks a million Wes. Your a legend, exactly what I was after. 

Will try the Southern Highlands water on my next pils, sounds great.

Thanks again mate. I owe you a beer or two for that.


----------

